# I don't see how they can do it



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know how breeders do it.
I have a lady who is taking all 4 babies and I know it's for the best and they will be fine and well taken care of but I feel horrible that I have to give them up because I can't afford to keep them. I feel like my heart is being ripped out.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

At least you're doing the right thing and giving them to a trustworthy person, who will be taking care of them just as well as you would if you could. It's for the best. You're doing it because you love them  And that's all that matters. Maybe one day you'll have another chance to have a new hedgie


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's hard not getting attached, isn't it? It's why I've never fostered animals. I would keep all of them and then my husband would either leave me or have me committed. 

But you've got the right idea in mind. You know it's better for everybody to let them go. And when they're gone you can focus all your love on your baby. You'll be ok


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you both, I never planned on having litters of hedgies and I have had little one but I never watched them from nearly newborn to old enough to go to new homes before. I thought not naming them would help but it didn't. I fell in love with them like have with ever other hedgehog that came in to my life. Your right I know it's for the best and I don't have the room or money for 4 more of everything. 

I have enough of a zoo in my house with just 3 adult Hedgies, 2 cats, 2 cornsnakes, and 2 bearded dragon( the dragons are actually my kids but if you are a parent you know mom and dad do most of the work caring for them). So even if I could keep them I think my hubby would not be too pleased


----------

